# Capitol Police Chief Denies Racism Charge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By LAURIE KELLMAN
Associated Press Writer

WASHINGTON

U. S. Capitol Police Chief Terrance Gainer said Wednesday that Rep. Cynthia McKinney turned an officer's failure to recognize her into a criminal matter when she failed to stop at his request, and then struck him.

"He reached out and grabbed her and she turned around and hit him," Gainer said on CNN. "Even the high and the haughty should be able to stop and say, 'I'm a congressman' and then everybody moves on."










For her part, McKinney wasn't backing down from the argument. She charged anew that racism is behind what she said is a pattern of difficulty in clearing Hill security checkpoints.

Gainer said that racism, however, was not a factor.

"I've seen our officers stop white members and black members, Latinos, male and females," he told CNN. "It's not an issue about what your race or gender is. It's an issue about making sure people who come into our building are recognized if they're not going through the magnetometer, and this officer at that moment didn't recognize her."

"It would have been real easy, as most members of Congress do, to say here's who I am or do you know who I am?" Gainer added.

Police also have said that McKinney was failing to wear a pin that lawmakers are asked to display when entering Capitol facilities.

But she said Wednesday: "Face recognition is the issue .... The pin doesn't have my name on it and it doesn't have my picture on it, and so security should not be based on a pin ... People are focused on my hairdo."

The Georgia Democrat, appearing on CBS's "The Early Show" Wednesday, recently dropped her trademark cornrows in favor of a curly brown afro.

"Something that perhaps the average American just doesn't understand is that there is a heightened sense of a lack of appropriateness being there for members who are elected who happen to be of color," McKinney said, "and until this issue is addressed by the American public in a very substantive way, it won't be the last time."

Last Wednesday's incident in a House office building has caused a commotion on Capitol Hill, where security in the era of terrorist threat is tighter than ever and where authorities had to order an evacuation just Monday because of a power outage.

McKinney has garnered little support among fellow Democrats in her feud with the Capitol police. No one in her party chose to join her at a news conference last Friday to discuss the situation, and the event was canceled.

As a federal prosecutor considers whether to press assault or other charges against her, Republicans presented a resolution commending Capitol police for professionalism toward members of Congress and visitors _ even though they "endure physical and verbal assaults in some extreme cases."

"I don't think it's fair to attack the Capitol Police and I think it's time that we show our support for them," said Rep. Patrick McHenry, R- N.C., a sponsor of the measure. Ignoring a police officer's order to stop, or hitting one, "is never OK," McHenry said. Some GOP members have said the McKinney incident serves to underscore Democratic insensitivity to security concerns.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House Will Vote On Praising Capitol Police *

*LAURIE KELLMAN*
_Associated Press Writer_

House Republicans pushed a resolution Tuesday commending the Capitol police force for professionalism after a confrontation between an officer and Democratic Rep. Cynthia McKinney.

"I don't think it's fair to attack the Capitol Police and I think it's time that we show our support for them," said Rep. Patrick McHenry, R-N.C., a sponsor of the measure. Ignoring a police officer's order to stop or hitting one "is never OK," McHenry said of the incident, which has exacerbated partisan tensions in the House.

Last week, McKinney had an argument with a uniformed police officer as she sought to enter a House office building. The officer did not recognize her. She refused his order to stop and struck him.

McKinney says she took action in self defense after the officer "inappropriately touched" her.

A spokesman for the congresswoman did not immediately respond Tuesday to a reporter's request for comment on the GOP measure.

The six-term Georgia Democrat says the issue is not about whether to obey a police officer's order, whether she hit him or the fact that she was not wearing the lapel pin that identifies members of Congress.

Her lawyers have said that a series of confrontations between McKinney and U.S. Capitol and White House law enforcement officers who don't recognize her points to a pattern.

"The issue is racial profiling," McKinney, who is black, told CNN Monday.

The resolution being introduced Tuesday came as McKinney awaited a prosecutor's decision on whether to press any criminal charges against her. The Capitol Police on Monday sought an arrest warrant by turning over their investigation of the incident to U.S. Attorney Kenneth L. Wainstein.

The measure put forward Tuesday, which is co-sponsored by Rep. Mario Diaz-Balart, R-Fla., would not specifically mention McKinney or the confrontation, McHenry said.

Instead, sponsors said, it would commend the Capitol Police for their professionalism and recognize the challenge of protecting the vast Capitol campus from terrorism and other threats while keeping it open to tourists.

"Every day they exhibit honor, courtesy and professionalism," Diaz-Balart said in a statement.

McKinney says that has not been her experience. She says Capitol Police officers have a long history of failing to recognize her and asking for identification - a pattern she says is racist and in any case highlights a security problem in one of the most well-guarded buildings in the country.

McKinney has drawn little support from her House colleagues, particularly Democrats who are launching an election-year campaign that revolves around the party's commitment to national security.

Rep. Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the No. 2 Democrat in the House, said all lawmakers, staffers and visitors in the building have a responsiblity to obey Capitol Police officers. "I think we all should cooperate fully," he said.

Republicans have pounced on the opportunity to poke holes in Democratic security credentials. A spokesman for House Speaker Dennis Hastert, R-Ill., pointed out that a Democratic lawmaker hitting an officer does not support the minority party's claim of commitment to security.

His counterpart, Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi called that argument "pathetic." Pelosi, of California, said she would not make a big deal of what she termed "a mistake" by an officer.

Her lawyer, James Myart Jr., issued a statement on Friday saying several members of Congress would join McKinney at a press conference on Friday at Howard University.

None did. D.C. Delegate Eleanor Holmes Norton issued a statement of concern about the incident and urged the parties to come to an agreement. A spokesman for Rep. Mel Watt, D-N.C., chairman of the Congressional Black Caucus, said he has no comment.

McHenry, who at 30 is the youngest member of Congress, said he is routinely stopped by Capitol Police and asked for identification.

"When I'm not wearing my pin, I am always stopped," McHenry said in a telephone interview. "I accept that as a due course of security."








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

QUOTE]
"His counterpart, Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi called that argument "pathetic." Pelosi, of California, said she would not make a big deal of what she termed "a mistake" by an officer."

What an aSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What's 'pathetic' is the racial profiling excuse...the congresslemming is just plain wrong. I'm loath to second guess a fellow LEO, but I would've locked her up had she hit me. There is "no touching" in police work (of cops, that is...).


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Congresswoman McKinney has a long history of not wearing her official identification and has made numerous attempts at trying to provoke incidents with capitol police officers. There was one incident were she had some internet site videotape the incident. The Capitol Police officer was extremely professional in this incident, and she made it out to be harassment. Just another politician who thinks she is above the rules that everyone else has to follow.


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

Bravo2-7 said:


> Congresswoman McKinney has a long history of not wearing her official identification and has made numerous attempts at trying to provoke incidents with capitol police officers. - She is also the liberal moron that tried to say that President Bush knew about 9-11 before it happened and approved of it ... she is a disgrace. As soon as I heard that a police officer was struck 2-3 times by a congressman, I KNEW that it had to be a demorat. Now, even though she hit a white police officer, she and her liberal friends are trying to make her out to be the victim of a racially motivated crime. Real men vote Republican. WHY was she not immediately arrested ??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Not the first time that this has happened with her.

The Capital Police handle her with kid gloves because of the racial issues.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

"







Born in Atlanta, Georgia on March 17, Cynthia A. McKinney is the daughter of one of Atlanta's first Black law enforcement officers and former Georgia State Representative Billy McKinney and retired nurse, Leola McKinney."


This is the sad part, her father was on one of the first black law enforcment officers!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*REP. DELAY ON FOXNEWS: 'Cynthia McKinney is a racist. She has a long history of racism. Everything is racism with her. This is incredible arrogance, and -- that sometimes hits these members of congress, but especially Cynthia McKinney'... *

*AUDIO...*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

He should have tazed her. Just goes to show the pressure that politics play in a police department. I'm sure he would have liked to have arrested her, but the politics within the department must be so extreme that the officers are ordered to put their safety second. Remember, this is the same department that lost two of their own a couple years ago to a derranged gunman in a very similar scenario at the metal detectors. If she thinks she was inappropriately touched, wait until she gets charged, arrested, and strip searched by the U.S. Marshal's at her booking.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Did anyone see the Jimmy Kimmel show last night, he played clips of her from about 5 different talk Shows, in all of them she used the same LAME quote "It's much ado about a hair doo."

My GOD is she an idiot. I have no doubt that she planned this for a publicity stunt. I only hope the charges they filed are upheld (why shouldn't they be) and she has to go to trial.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Capitol chief faults Congresswoman for escalating incident *







WASHINGTON- U. S. Capitol Police Chief Terrance Gainer said Wednesday that Rep. Cynthia McKinney turned an officer's failure to recognize her into a criminal matter when she failed to stop at his request, and then struck him *... Full Story* 








*Related articles:*
Capitol police request arrest warrant for Ga. congresswoman


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh Jes I can see it now Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson will march on Capitol Hill for the next year or so until the officer is fired and the chief is replaced.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Survey: Lawmaker Scuffle: Racism?

*Do you think the scuffle between Georgia U.S. Rep. Cynthia McKinney and a Capitol Police officer was caused by the officer racially profiling the lawmaker?*

*Choice **Votes **Percentage of 4176 Votes *

Yes317







8%

*No**3859*







*92%*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

McKinney case heading to grand jury

*Federal prosecutors could have a decision by next week.*

*CNN) -- No more he-grabbed-she-slapped -- whether U.S. Rep. Cynthia McKinney should be charged over a confrontation with Capitol Police last week will be decided by a grand jury, perhaps as soon as next week, said federal law enforcement sources familiar with the case.*

Prosecutors have decided to present the case, and the grand jury will begin hearing testimony Thursday, the two sources said.

Senior congressional sources said that two House staff members -- Troy Phillips, an aide to Rep. Sam Farr, D-California, and Lisa Subrize, executive assistant to Rep. Thaddeus McCotter, R-Michigan -- have been subpoenaed to testify.

The Justice Department and the U.S. attorney for the District of Columbia, which is handling the case, refused to comment.

James Myart, an attorney representing McKinney, said the news was mere conjecture, but added that he wouldn't be surprised if his client were indicted.

"Grand juries do what grand juries do," Myart said. "However, I would think that they would recognize that there simply is not enough evidence here to even bring an indictment."

Members of the Congressional Black Caucus, which has declined to comment because the facts of the case are unclear, met Wednesday evening to discuss the incident. McKinney was in attendance.

Also Wednesday, McKinney deflected questions about the confrontation, while the Capitol Police chief said the lawmaker should have known better. (Watch McKinney deflect questions -- 10:46)

The Georgia Democrat didn't stop at an officer's request last week, then turned around and hit him after he grabbed her when she passed a security checkpoint, said Capitol Police Chief Terrance Gainer.

"Any time an officer does not know who the person is coming in the building, I direct them to stop that person. And even if you're stopped, you're not supposed to hit a police officer. It's very simple," he said. "Even the high and the haughty should be able to stop and say, 'I'm a congressman,' and then everybody moves on."

But Myart said that Gainer and other officers went to McKinney's office after the dispute and apologized for the officer's conduct. Myart also questioned why McKinney wasn't arrested on the spot for assaulting an officer, if that is in fact what happened.

Asked Wednesday to describe the incident, McKinney, who has claimed the incident is about racial profiling, said, "Let me first say this has become much ado about a hairdo."

Citing potential criminal charges against McKinney, another of her attorneys, Mike Raffauf, said his client would not discuss specifics of the case.

McKinney has acknowledged she was not wearing the lapel pin given to lawmakers when the officer stopped her. The lawmaker said the identification pin is irrelevant.

"It doesn't have a face or a photo ID on it, and quite frankly it can be duplicated," she said.

McKinney and her attorneys insist that Capitol Police officers should be trained to recognize all 535 members of Congress on sight.

But while Myart has said McKinney was "assaulted" and that her reaction to the officer was appropriate, Gainer argued that McKinney has turned an officer's failure to recognize her into a criminal matter.

Gainer said race was not an issue and that he has seen officers stop and question white, black and Latino members of Congress. He added that officers are given photos of new members of Congress, but with 30,000 employees in the Capitol complex and more than 9 million visitors a year, officers have"to make sure we know who is coming in the building."

Republicans have seized the opportunity to take shots at the legislator. Rep. Tom Delay, R-Texas, called McKinney a "racist" on Fox News Channel and House Speaker Dennis Hastert, R-Illinois, downplayed the Georgia lawmaker's allegation of racial profiling.

"This is not about personalities. It's not about somebody's ego. It's not about racial profiling," Hastert said. "It's trying to make this place safer and working with the people that try to make it safer."

Also, two Republican members introduced a resolution Tuesday commending the Capitol Police for their "continued courage and professionalism." (Full story)

McKinney, 51, represents Georgia's 4th Congressional District, a majority-black, Democratic district on the east side of metro Atlanta.

First elected in 1992, she was defeated in a 2002 Democratic primary but made a comeback in 2004, winning her old seat after the candidate who had beaten her two years earlier decided to run for the U.S. Senate.

The hullabaloo over McKinney's altercation with the police officer comes three weeks before candidates in Georgia begin qualifying for the July 18 primary. The qualifying period is April 24-28.

McKinney has complained before of not being recognized as a member of Congress, both on Capitol Hill and at the White House. In 1998, she demanded and received an apology from the Clinton administration after White House guards stopped her.

_CNN's Deirdre Walsh and Terry Frieden contributed to this report._

Copyright 2006 CNN. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> But while Myart has said McKinney was "assaulted" and that her reaction to the officer was appropriate,


Not in Mass! I don't know about DC, but if I grab someone that I want to talk to and they hit me...buh-bye!:cussing:


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I'm glad that Cheif Gainer has the balls to stand by his officers, especially in such a highly political place. Its disgusing how she's carrying on like this when it's so obvious that she's in the wrong. Thankfully there are some of her felow party members that also see how BS this is, and decided not to show up for that cancelled news confrence.
Pick up Ronald Kessler's book "Inside Congress", it descibes what really goes on in the capitol and has a couple of really good chapters on the Capitol Police.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Wasn't the racist incident where an agitated black female hit a white cop?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

bbelichick said:


> Not in Mass! I don't know about DC, but if I grab someone that I want to talk to and they hit me...buh-bye!:cussing:


I asked this question several times in the academy and never really got a straight answer. What is the chrage in this situation? AB/PO? THey aren't really resisting arrest at this point, correct? If no one else is around can you charge disorderly? Maybe stupid questions but I could never get a straight answer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

McKinney apologizes for scuffle with officer

WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Rep. Cynthia McKinney apologized on the House floor Thursday for a confrontation with a Capitol Police officer last week.

"There should not have been any physical contact in this incident," McKinney said.

"I am sorry that this misunderstanding happened at all, and I regret its escalation and I apologize," she said surrounded by colleagues on the House floor...

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/04/06/mckinney/index.html


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

The news this morning reported she had ZERO support from Congressional leaders and senior members. Nancy Pelosi refused to even talk to her. That was basically her motivation for "apologizing". 

When Democrats won't back each other you KNOW its F*ck'd up bad!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

lofu said:


> I asked this question several times in the academy and never really got a straight answer. What is the chrage in this situation? AB/PO? THey aren't really resisting arrest at this point, correct? If no one else is around can you charge disorderly? Maybe stupid questions but I could never get a straight answer.


A&B PO and Disorderly sound fine. Most people that punch a cop aren;t going to then calmly turn around and be placed under arrest, either...so here comes the Resisting Arrest as well.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you. That's what I thought but I could never really get a straight answer. Lets be honest though, its not the charges that are going to make the POS regret his decision to strike a cop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone see the editorial cartoon in today's Herald?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

F.O.P. President Urges Capitol Officer To Seek Legal Action

*Story by WSBTV.com*

WASHINGTON -- The top police union official in the U.S. was in Washington today, urging the police officer who was involved in a run-in with Rep. Cynthia McKinney D-Ga. to take legal action against the congresswoman.

McKinney is accused of striking a Capitol Police officer, after the officer failed to recognize her and stopped her at a security checkpoint.

Channel 2 Action News learned exclusively that the president of the largest police union in the U.S. met with the unidentified officer this morning to talk over possible legal action.

"We're going to make sure the officer won't be harassed. We want the officer to be able talk to experts, who can look at his legal recourses, if he needed to," says Chuck Canterbury, national president of the Fraternal Order of Police.

The F.O.P. has more than 320,000 members.

Union officials are also looking into the run-in between one of the congresswoman's employees and Channel 2 Action News reporter Scott MacFarlane.

They're looking into the background of the man who claimed on-camera to be a police officer.

The union says he should be prosecuted for impersonating a police officer.

Rep. McKinney's office says the man is her driver, not a police officer.

"We rail against people who use police authority when they don't have it," says Canterbury.

"It's dangerous for police officers. It's dangerous for the public. Imitating police is not a good thing," he added.

Rep. McKinney's case remains in the hands of the U.S. attorney in Washington.

A grand jury is hearing testimony.

_Copyright 2006 by wsbtv.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

